# Best plants for my 55 gal redo



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

I am going to redo my 55 gal freshwater aquarium within the next couple of weeks. I have a good combination of substrate material and gravel, Hagen T5 lighting consisting of 2 - 54 watt bulbs (Life-Glo and Power-Glo) at the highest level on the mounting bracket over the tank and a semi-automatic injected CO2 system that is on a timer so the CO2 and lights run together - at present both run from about 0900 hours until 2000 hours each day. I am also going to add pieces of Malaysian drift wood that are currently soaking for a 2-week period to which I want to attach anubias nana plants.
Besides these driftwood plants which would be a good choice of background plants and foreground plants for the above set up - knowing that I can adjust the lighting time as needed. If my math is right I am just shy of 2 watts per gallon as far as light intensity and I prefer more grassy plants than broad leaf plants. Initially I am really only looking to hide my tubes, heater and wires with background plants and have just enough other plants to make the tank healthy but not overgrown. 
Since there is no place locally I can obtain plants I have to rely on a Pet Life store to order specific plants for me or order directly online.
Thanks for your attention and any advice. :fish10:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

With that light you'll be able to grow anything you want to try and adding CO2 will only help. You may want to limit your lighting period to around 8-9 hours or you may start getting BBA. However, if it has been working for you with no algae issues....keep going. WPG does not work with T5HO. Typical T5HO fixtures can produce near 4 times the lighting of the bulb with good reflectors.

As far as plants go, there are just too many that will work for what you're wanting and giving you a list of plants that I think may limit you. What I would do is go to sites like AquariumPlants.com and PlantGeek.net - Your Aquatic Plant Resource and look at the choices of plants. Those sites have plants they recommend to be placed in different areas of your tank. Also, of the sites I have ordered plants online, aquariumplants.com has been the best for me on service and selection.


----------

